# Green jar no markings



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

My neighbor ask if I could find out anything about 4 old jars he found. I found out the 3 ball mason jars are from the 1910-1923 era. But I have not had any luck with the green one. The only mark is a thin curved line on the bottom and I believe it was blown. I would appreciate it if someone can help me with that one, and he would like to know if they are worth anything. Thank you for your help.


----------



## STFoster (Jul 5, 2020)

Does your green one have any writing or numbers on it at all?


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

None


----------



## STFoster (Jul 5, 2020)

My husband used to collect these years ago and did a ton of research on them. He says it is not any type of Ball jar to his knowledge. He has never seen one without the name on it...unless they made it for another company. It could be a random run of the mill cool green jar. But he says not a Ball. Would be interesting to know where they came from!


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

STFoster said:


> My husband used to collect these years ago and did a ton of research on them. He says it is not any type of Ball jar to his knowledge. He has never seen one without the name on it...unless they made it for another company. It could be a random run of the mill cool green jar. But he says not a Ball. Would be interesting to know where they came from!
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

It's gotten me really courious because I haven't been able to find out anything about it and I think it's blown because of the air bubbles in it.


----------



## STFoster (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes it would be cool to know who made it. I wondwr if Ball made jars for other companies also.


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm sure they did but how to find out? You wouldn't have any idea how much I can tell him the other 3 might be worth with the zinc or porcelain lids they all have them.


----------



## STFoster (Jul 5, 2020)

He says the 3 clear ones are older, as they are round necked compared to square necked. If you can prove the dates on them and find a collector, it is really what they are willing to pay and it varies all over. We have seen them go for $10-30 each but usually not that high for the clear ones. The curved line on the green one is just where they cut it off when blowing it. Still interesting that it has no marking. We have dozens of them and they all have something. The clear Ball ones, even though they are old, I would guess you won't get over $20 for each. Green ones for aure but not the clear. Wish I could be more help!


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for your help and I guess I'll just have to keep looking on the green one.


----------



## STFoster (Jul 5, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## coreya (Jul 6, 2020)

Could you post some clear photos of the jars, as blurry as the jars are its impossible to give any info


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm gonna try to get some better ones today


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 6, 2020)

Although the photo is tough to see, looks like three clear Ball Perfect Masons and a Ball-made (machine-made) unmarked "product" jar to me.  Contrary to what the previous poster stated, the aqua jar is the older jar in the photos and dates to 1910-1920 likely.


----------



## Stacyryan (Jul 6, 2020)

I already dated the clear ones, they are 1910-1923. But can't find anything on the green one. I am to get better pics asap to post. I'm just to shaky anymore.


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 7, 2020)

STFoster said:


> Yes it would be cool to know who made it. I wondwr if Ball made jars for other companies also.


Yes they were made for many different types of companies.

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## EvansBottles (Jul 8, 2020)

Again I find myself having to address misinformation posted on this site. The three clear ball jars are most likely from the 1930's. If they were from the 1910 to 1923 period they would most likely be Ball blue or aqua. The unmarked green jar is a bit older. Probably from about 1900 to 1910. It is simply a packer jar. One made in the same shape as a common Mason jar of the time.
So when you purchased whatever was being sold, you also got a free Mason jar. As far as it being blown. It would have to have a ground lip for that to be the case. Bubbles in the glass are
no indication of whether or not it is a blown jar. If is has a smooth lip it is a machine made jar.
Nearly all of the unembossed Mason jars that I have seen are machine made.

            Mark Evans


----------

